# Found a couple more Schwinn's today 52 and 70



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 13, 2015)

Found a 52 Panther and a 70 Racer today,both pretty original bikes.Want to keep the old one and will probably sell the Racer.Any thought or comments on the 52 I will appreciate.


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow , great bikes . Congrats Ron


----------



## spoker (Jul 13, 2015)

kool 2 find 2 at a time,should the panther have frame darts instead of claws?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 13, 2015)

Not sure was hoping to find out all about it on here good and bad


----------



## spoker (Jul 13, 2015)

i cant quite see it does the head badge say schwinn,the way the frame is painted it looks like a hornet or spitfire


----------



## spoker (Jul 13, 2015)

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/73597-kevins-original-1950-schwinn-panther


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes has a schwinn head badge green and gold,what would that do to value if it is one of those and not a Panther


----------



## ballooney (Jul 13, 2015)

That looks to be panther parts wrapped around a hornet frame.  Panther frames have a different paint scheme--should have darts opposed to scallops.


----------



## spoker (Jul 14, 2015)

the variations prolly dont affect the value that much at this point as its anon og rider or could be a fullon resto with the parts u have,have no idea what the actual vaule is


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 14, 2015)

Guess I should have asked before I bought it , will probably take a hit on it but I'm learning you win some and lose some on bikes and just hope to win more than you lose


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 14, 2015)

Definitely the wrong frame, but it still looks nice.  I would guess those parts are off a '50 because of the seat.  Find an original 1950 Panther frame and transfer the parts on that frame to it.

Here is my '50 that I'm slowly working on.  If you part that out, I would be interested in the painted springer fork arms.  My left arm is a bit bent.


----------



## spoker (Jul 14, 2015)

if u buy 2 flip ya gotta know alot of pertinance info,if you bought it case u liked it,rid it and have run,its still a kool bike,on the pluse side it has the right pieces for resto


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 15, 2015)

I bought it cause I liked it,I will give it a good clean up and lube and ride it,and if I find a 50 panther frame in the right color worth the money I will buy it and sell this frame.Other than the paint are the frames the same?


----------



## spoker (Jul 17, 2015)

yes same frame diff paint scheme


----------

